# whoa bear whoa



## mcpl_spunky (12 May 2005)

last weekend our corps held a Seniors exercise .It was allot of fun,we all ate worms , two to be precise. but any ways on to the story.It was late Saturday afternoon and the females had just started to get settled in to our site(we had been exiled and weren't to be seen by any one).And as we were starting to prepare our birch bark and tea, we hear something on the radio.What it , was little prevost running through the bush . what had happened was he had run into a bear approx. ten metres away. then the RSM flys past prevost and sees the bear as well. So then they both start to back away slowly far enough so that they can book it to base camp.And as they arrive I ask the RSM if he remembered to say whoa bear whoa so he replied embarrassedly well I uhh kinda forgot that part.See that part about the whoa Bear whoa is sort of like a corps joke.


----------



## sgt.pongo (15 Jun 2005)

That was a great excersise wasnt it?


----------



## mcpl_spunky (16 Jun 2005)

oh yeah .Operation Bear Surprise


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (16 Jun 2005)

as incredibly confusing as the story is to follow the way you wrote it, it sounds very interesting.

Regards,


----------



## mcpl_spunky (16 Jun 2005)

Well  if you were there then it would be alittle hard to put into perfect words


----------



## 48Highlander (16 Jun 2005)

Bear Warning:

In light of the rising frequency of human/grizzly bear conflicts, we advise that you take extra precautions and keep alert of bears while in the field.

Whenever possible, all personnel conducting field training should try to wear noisy little bells on their clothing, so as not to startle bears that aren't expecting them. They should also carry pepper spray with them in case of an encounter with a bear.

It is also a good idea to watch out for fresh signs of bear activity. You should recognize the difference between black bear and grizzly bear manure:

Black bear manure is smaller and contains lots of berries and squirrel fur. Grizzly bear manure has little bells in it and smells like pepper.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (16 Jun 2005)

HA HA HA HA HA HA.
Ok well I got a kick out of that.
Regards,


----------



## 3rcr_duhamel (16 Jun 2005)

I used to be scraed of bears till they came at my house and cleaned out the compost every week or so.  That was when the bears seemed to have come out of nowhere.  Everyone must have been freaked out at the Excercise.


----------



## Saorse (16 Jun 2005)

There have been a few local death due to bears over the past month. Not an enlightening situation, to say the least!


----------



## Kunu (16 Jun 2005)

> Bear Warning:
> 
> In light of the rising frequency of human/grizzly bear conflicts, we advise that you take extra precautions and keep alert of bears while in the field.
> 
> ...



That one is just classic...but it's not only the only way to distinguish black bears and grizzly bears.  

If you spot a bear and need to identify it, you must first climb up the nearest tree.  Then if the bear climbs up the tree after you, you have encountered a black bear.  However, if the bear knocks the tree down, then you are being hunted by a grizzly bear  ;D


----------



## sgt.pongo (19 Jun 2005)

3RCR_duhamel said:
			
		

> I used to be scared of bears till they came at my house and cleaned out the compost every week or so.   That was when the bears seemed to have come out of nowhere.   Everyone must have been freaked out at the Excercise.



actually no not every one was.....i mean some of my little cadets were.....but not all of them....however the did enjoy sleeping at our drill hall....it was an amazing weekend


----------



## Burrows (19 Jun 2005)

Can we define little cadets?  You are 14 years old, which means you have 2 years maybe a bit more, on the youngest cadet.  Also, for some reason, why do I think that not just the little ones were crapping their pants?


----------



## mcpl_spunky (21 Jun 2005)

Kilo Mike said:
			
		

> That one is just classic...but it's not only the only way to distinguish black bears and grizzly bears.
> 
> If you spot a bear and need to identify it, you must first climb up the nearest tree.   Then if the bear climbs up the tree after you, you have encountered a black bear.   However, if the bear knocks the tree down, then you are being hunted by a grizzly bear   ;D



 ExscExcusesir but could you  repeat sentence again for me please? I do not have a degree int the arts nor am I mechanically inclined. Did you asy Sayt if the bear knocks down the tree then it is a grizzly ? Or did you say that if the bear knocks on the tree and says hello then  it is a grizzly bear.... tee hee tee hee


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Jun 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Bear Warning:
> 
> In light of the rising frequency of human/grizzly bear conflicts, we advise that you take extra precautions and keep alert of bears while in the field.
> 
> ...





			
				Kilo Mike said:
			
		

> That one is just classic...but it's not only the only way to distinguish black bears and grizzly bears.
> 
> If you spot a bear and need to identify it, you must first climb up the nearest tree.   Then if the bear climbs up the tree after you, you have encountered a black bear.   However, if the bear knocks the tree down, then you are being hunted by a grizzly bear   ;D




Wow Guys.. Great Advice.. Now if Ever I encounter a bear on one of my excersises, I will really NEED to know what kind of bear is about to eat me.. It ill probably save my life.. jks..;D


----------



## Jonny Boy (23 Jun 2005)

one of the things i know about bears is that they don't like anything bigger than them and they hate being hit on the nose. when a bear charges at you it does not mean it is going to attack. most bears will charge just to try and scare you away, it is a defencive thing. what you need to try and do if the bear is attacking is try and grab a stick and smack it on the nose. i know it sounds impossible when you have a bear charging at you, but it is one way to get rid of a bear.

when i was at Rocky Mountain we had a guy from Banff NP come in and give all the cadets a safety lecture. we were all told about what to do if you run into a bear. from what it sounds like the main reason they really attack is when they feel threatend, or when there cubs are around. but one thing i remember is never turn your back, put your arms in the air and make noises ( they see that as a challenge), and i think you are not supposes to make direct eye contact, try that on a dog and see what happens.


----------



## Franko (23 Jun 2005)

Unless there is a bear expert on this site who can dispel this drivel......

*Locked*.

Regards


----------

